# LUXOTIC DF BOX



## haruspex (15/10/18)

Always wondered why the did not make a squonk version of the RX series. Now they did ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (15/10/18)

I think @KZOR would like this.
I'm personally not so fond of the rx chip but it's nice to see more dual battery squonkers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

This isn't even a want for me, but a NEED!

Think I need to go make a post in who has stock to hopefully see who's bringing them in and for how much. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/10/18)

Gotta love FastTech's Chinglish

"The elaborately carved lines and cutting design delivers a potent masculine force. *Rough yet forceful*, the LUXOTIC DF BOX will be a good choice for all vapers."  Sounds like they're describing a 50 shades of Gray sex toy....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------

